# Urgent Help Rayco RC12 Clutch



## IsaMichael (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you for reading, 
I have just purchased a used late 2009 Rayco RC12 through eBay, and upon its arrival I found that the machine would not only fail to start with the ignition key, but also the clutch would not remain engaged above 1500 - 1600 rpm.

Local auto electricians have replaced the emergency stop switches (which had been tampered with), so now the machine at least starts using the ignition key.

The main problem that now exists is that the Logan clutch will not remain engaged. 

It was thought that he hydraulic pressure to the high / low pressure valve on the bell housing may be responsible, so it was checked and found to be at 250 psi (recommended max being 200 psi) and was adjusted accordingly by local hydraulic fitters. (this did not fix the problem)

It was then thought that the signal from the alternator to the computer was at fault, the alternator has now been replaced and the problem still remains.

When the signal wire from the alternator to the computer is disconnected immediately after engaging the clutch, the clutch remains engaged, but the feed rollers and tacho don't function.

My local auto electricians are at a loss, and I am almost $30 000.00 out of pocket for a machine that I can't put in to service. ( Of course the seller is adamant that the machine was delivered to the transport company in perfect working order, and is refusing to reimburse me. )

Please, I desperately need ideas as to what could be the cause of this problem

Thank you
Michael.


----------



## dodge diesel (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi there first off who did you purchase the machine from? Two seasons ago I owned a RC12 the previous owner had the computer replaced under warranty. this machine came with a Logan clutch from what I understand Rayco does not use this manufacture anymore. I contacted Logan and they sold me a upgraded version of the clutch and it worked good after that. I sold the machine and I went back to the old manual style clutch. Sorry to hear your seller was not honest. Good luck mate.


----------



## Eq Broker (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael,

I would contact Rayco at 800-392-2686 and ask for the service department and they should be able to help you.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## dodge diesel (Feb 25, 2015)

When I called Rayco they informed me to call the clutch manufacture for the update kit.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

dodge diesel said:


> When I called Rayco they informed me to call the clutch manufacture for the update kit.


So ask them why its doing that.


----------



## IsaMichael (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks guys,
I live in Australia, and the machine was purchased in New South Wales.

Our local auto electricians have been working with Rayco Australia to find a solution to the problem, I was told that they were also in contact with Rayco U.S.A for their help.

Hopefully today they can come up with a solution.


----------



## dodge diesel (Feb 25, 2015)

Automatic clutch assembly was not holding the pressure of hydraulic fluid. If you can catch it before your clutch gets covered in oil that is one less thing you will need to replace. This was the problem I was experiencing. The updated system Can handle the pressure.


----------



## IsaMichael (Feb 25, 2015)

I wish I could post a video of what I'm experiencing.

What originally happened was the clutch would engage, I would then ramp up the engine speed and the tacho would climb as usual. Once the engine reached approx. 2700 rpm, the tacho would quickly start dropping its rpm reading all the way back to zero rpm and the clutch would disengage. For some reason, the tacho was reading zero rpm while the engine was still revving as per usual.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

IsaMichael said:


> I wish I could post a video of what I'm experiencing.
> 
> What originally happened was the clutch would engage, I would then ramp up the engine speed and the tacho would climb as usual. Once the engine reached approx. 2700 rpm, the tacho would quickly start dropping its rpm reading all the way back to zero rpm and the clutch would disengage. For some reason, the tacho was reading zero rpm while the engine was still revving as per usual.


Is the tach part of an electronic control unit that is malfunctioning maybe? I know on my chipper it is.


----------



## IsaMichael (Feb 25, 2015)

I believe it is. The problem being, if the control panel is ordered and found to not be the cause of the problem, I can't return the panel for a refund. I really am stuck.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

IsaMichael said:


> I believe it is. The problem being, if the control panel is ordered and found to not be the cause of the problem, I can't return the panel for a refund. I really am stuck.


So call and ask how to hot wire the clutch and by pass the conntol unit.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> So call and ask how to hot wire the clutch and by pass the conntol unit.


Do you have electrical schematics you can post?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

It sounds like the electronic control unit is bad.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

IsaMichael said:


> I believe it is. The problem being, if the control panel is ordered and found to not be the cause of the problem, I can't return the panel for a refund. I really am stuck.


This one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2009-RAY...-CHIPPER-MULCHER-VERMEER-BANDIT-/251443394776


----------



## IsaMichael (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251725462086?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

This is the machine I bought. $23 500.00 for the machine. $2480.00 to get it delivered and $3000.00 worth of parts and labour so far (the final invoice has yet to be received as the machine is still inoperable).

I have been in contact with the seller and he is prepared to "refund the original purchase price" of the machine ($23 500.00) but requires me pay for the return freight (another loss of $2400.00 - $3000.00).

He has no interest in reimbursing me for the repairs or delivery of the machine, even though it was delivered inoperable. 

He realizes I can't absorb the loss of $8000.00 or $9000.00 if I were to return the machine for a refund of the purchase price alone.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

IsaMichael said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251725462086?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> This is the machine I bought. $23 500.00 for the machine. $2480.00 to get it delivered and $3000.00 worth of parts and labour so far (the final invoice has yet to be received as the machine is still inoperable).
> 
> ...


Did you talk to Ebay yet? Try to hot wire the clutch. 3K spent already and no one thought of the electronic control unit?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

Sounds like its harder in Australia to buy and fix things am I right? It seems very expensive .


----------



## IsaMichael (Feb 25, 2015)

Because the machine had raised hydraulic pressure that needed to be set back to safe parameters, faulty OEM emergency stop switches that needed replacing etc, the labour costs become quite expensive ($120.00 an hour!)

Ebay have suggested I pursue an internet fraud case against the seller, but because I did not pay through PayPal, I am not covered by their guarantees.

The seller has just returned an email through ebay, refusing to reimburse me what so ever. I guess I will have to follow up using legal channels.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

IsaMichael said:


> Because the machine had raised hydraulic pressure that needed to be set back to safe parameters, faulty OEM emergency stop switches that needed replacing etc, the labour costs become quite expensive ($120.00 an hour!)
> 
> Ebay have suggested I pursue an internet fraud case against the seller, but because I did not pay through PayPal, I am not covered by their guarantees.
> 
> The seller has just returned an email through ebay, refusing to reimburse me what so ever. I guess I will have to follow up using legal channels.


Just fix it the trouble will not be worth it. Unless the engine is bad. Get a real good diesel mechanic to look at it. Call the manufacturer and start trouble shooting your self. When you speak with Rayco are you speaking with a technician? Maybe pay a Lawyer to send him a letter threatening suit and see if he scares. Call the clutch manufacturer. Get schematics of how this is wired.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

Mike was it bought in your state or out of state? If he is close get a lawyer right after his lying ass!


----------



## IsaMichael (Feb 25, 2015)

It's actually the local auto electrician that is in contact with the Rayco Australia technician. 

I've just received another eBay message from the seller, refusing to pay for anything other than a $120.00 for one of the modified safety switches. 

I've just had a call from the auto electrician, he said a control panel is $1400.00 out of the US, and a replacement computer is $800.00 I'm Australia.

Unfortunately, they are not sure if it is one or the other that is the problem.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

IsaMichael said:


> It's actually the local auto electrician that is in contact with the Rayco Australia technician.
> 
> I've just received another eBay message from the seller, refusing to pay for anything other than a $120.00 for one of the modified safety switches.
> 
> ...


There should be a way to by pass one or the other with a hot jumper.


----------



## IsaMichael (Feb 25, 2015)

It was bought out of state, I live in Queensland, the machine was shipped to me from New South Wales.

Rayco Aus have been great help, but they've been working from a schematic of an earlier machine..Unfortunately that machine and my machine have some differences in the way they are wired. We were hoping to send the computer and control panel down to them so they could do the relevant tests on their stock machines, but they are John Deere powered and mine is a CAT.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2015)

IsaMichael said:


> It was bought out of state, I live in Queensland, the machine was shipped to me from New South Wales.
> 
> Rayco Aus have been great help, but they've been working from a schematic of an earlier machine..Unfortunately that machine and my machine have some differences in the way they are wired. We were hoping to send the computer and control panel down to them so they could do the relevant tests on their stock machines, but they are John Deere powered and mine is a CAT.


Keep after it.


----------



## IsaMichael (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm going to have to now. I wish they knew how to bypass it, at least then I could get the machine out and working while new parts were being ordered.
I purchased the machine on the 28/1/2015, paid for the machine and freight in full by bank transfer on the 29/1/2015 and due to the faults, have yet to put the machine in to service.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 28, 2015)

These problems can be extremely hard to track down do to the computer. This is true with any computer controlled system. Sometimes it's just a bad wire in the mix that can effect the computer
or control panel. Before you replace anything else go through all the wiring and check them individually for resistance. You may be able to send the control and computer back the the manufacture for testing but I'm not sure about that. The clutch just need a upgrade. Try disconnecting to auto feed system at the solenoid while you disconnect the alternator feed.
Why your guy replace the alternator when that is the easiest thing to check is beyond me.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Mar 1, 2015)

my recomendation is to take the logan clutch off, throw it in the trash and put a twin disk clutch assembly on. all the logan is , is a twin disc assembly modified to be operated off hydraulic pressure. go back to the roots of chippers and put a manual clutch in the thing

www.tristateforestryequipment.com


----------



## IsaMichael (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Trisstateforestryequipment.
Unfortunately we live in a small town in the "Outback" of Australia, so the knowledge of these machines is limited at best.

What we have been doing is corresponding with Rayco Aust. to try and find a solution to the problem. I understand completely what you're saying though, if I had someone within 2500kms that were able to replace the clutch with a manual unit, I'd be all over it.

I've now removed the machine from the original Auto Electricians, after spending just over $3300.00 on parts and labour to only be back at square one. The machine is now at another Auto Electricians...Let's have our fingers crossed that they can nut out this problem.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Mar 2, 2015)

i don't know what you guys refer to a educated diesel mechanic out back, but i would not have the machine at a electrician. its not a electrical issue. its probably a issue inside the pto. contact rayco and ask them how much for a manual replacement pto


----------



## IsaMichael (Mar 3, 2015)

I received a call from the auto electricians today, they have dismantled the computer and found that it was badly corroded, I suspect water damage? Anyway, they can't guarantee that's the problem, but I'll order a new computer tomorrow and hopefully have the problem solved.


----------



## IsaMichael (Mar 6, 2015)

Update. On Wednesday I ordered the new computer from Rayco Aust. and had it shipped overnight. On Thursday the new auto electricians fitted the computer, did some final checks, fired the machine up and away it went. Problem fixed. Thank you to everyone that replied.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Mar 7, 2015)

glad to hear its straightened out. can not believe what you went through to get it running correct.

joe

www.tristateforestryequipment.com
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tristate-forestry-equipment/227228877315190?ref=hl


----------



## IsaMichael (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Joe,
You're not wrong. When they pulled the computer out, you could see where the chips/cards (I have no idea) had arced and left "blue smoke". Imagine the time and money saved if I'd taken the machine to them first.

Michael.


----------

